# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  Sàn vinyl kháng khuẩn Responsive Ấn Độ

## ibtfloor7

Đó là dòng sàn vinyl kháng khuẩn Responsive thương hiệu vàng của Đức, Sản xuất tại Ấn Độ .
 Sàn vinyl kháng khuẩn responsive là vật liệu hoàn hảo đáp ứng yêu cầu nghiêm ngặt về kháng khuẩn, phòng sạch, cũng như các tính năng khác cho khu vực chuyên sâu của bệnh viện:Sàn Vinyl Vega Plus ( kháng khuẩn ) và Vega Plus EL ( Kháng khuẩn, chống tĩnh điện ) Là vinyl đồng nhất đáp ứng tất cả các yêu cầu về sàn kháng khuẩn trong y tế. Hàng được sản xuất và kiểm duyệt cũng như đạt chất lượng theo tiêu chuẩn y tế thế giới.Đây cũng là sản phẩm chuyên dụng trong phòng thí nghiệm, phòng mổ, phòng đi lại bệnh viện, phòng sạch , trường mần non, và khu vui chơi hoặc khu trưng bày và văn phòng làm việc khu mua sắm…

 Sàn vinyl kháng khuẩn responsive là vật liệu hoàn hảo đáp ứng yêu cầu nghiêm ngặt về kháng khuẩn cũng như các tính năng khác cho khu vực chuyên sâu của bệnh viện:
 Một vài ưu điểm vượt trội của sàn vinyl Responsive:
 - Chống trơn trượt, chống mối mọt, chống mài mòn cao, kháng khuẩn.
 - Chất lượng sản phẩm thuộc dòng tiêu chuẩn PUR
 - Thân thiện với môi trường và con người
 - Kháng khuẩn, kháng hóa chất
 - Thi công nhanh chóng, an toàn tĩnh điện.
 - Đa dạng màu sắc, dễ dàng vệ sinh.
 Đây là vật liệu cao cấp chất lượng tốt theo tiêu chuẩn Châu Âu, được sử rộng phổ biến trên toàn thế giới. Sử dụng sàn vinyl responsive bạn sẽ có những trải nghiệm tuyệt vời mà sàn sản phẩm này mang lại.

 Công ty CP Đầu Tư Xúc Tiến Thương Mại Hoàng Hà
 Trụ sở chính : Số 62 - Trung Yên 12 - Cầu Giấy - Hà Nội
 Tổng kho : Số 286 Nguyễn Xiển, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội
 Điện thoại : +84 463 280568 Hotline: 0912 83 1616

----------

